# Vodafone Offer - need feedback



## whiz (19 Mar 2015)

Hi guys,

A Vodafone representative rang me up to today and mentioned that a promotion, where if you pay €25 a month you will get the following:


Endless calls and texts
to any network, this includes landlines






1. Unlimited international texts
2. 50 international minutes




3. 2GB data
4. If you want to change provider there will be no cancellation fee too.

Is this a good promotion compared to what the other providers are doing ?


----------



## mathepac (20 Mar 2015)

TescoMobile SIM Only

10,000 any network minutes, including landlines
10,000 any network texts
50 international web-texts
200 national web-texts
15GB monthly data

25 euro / month,  30-day contract

I was a Vodafone customer and all I experience were Endless calls and texts to customer services about wrong billings and lack of service. I still have an endless stream of Vodafone reps to the door, they just don't seem to understand simple AngloSaxon terms.


----------



## Gerry Canning (20 Mar 2015)

mathepac said:


> TescoMobile SIM Only
> 
> 10,000 any network minutes, including landlines
> 10,000 any network texts
> ...


Mathepac,
Does that 10,000 include calls into Northern Ireland ?
If so its good for me.
Thanks.


----------



## mathepac (20 Mar 2015)

That I do not know. If they're UK calls then I suspect not. Give them a call


----------



## Up Rovers (20 Mar 2015)

Hi whiz,

I got a similar offer from Vodafone for bill pay €25 per month for unlimited calls, texts and 2GB also.  Have some minutes abroad also.  Not sure about how many minutes but can double check this if you want.

I think I am tied into a contract but would have to double check this also.  I would be very surprised if you can move around no bother but perhaps they have changed this since I signed up with them some months ago.  If it were me I would ask the rep to give you the exact details in writing to your e-mail as it seems like an excellent offer. I did find this on their website so perhaps they are telling you the truth  [broken link removed]

I would have to say that I have found Vodafone to have very good coverage and of late quite good to deal with.  Have been with them for many years.


----------



## whiz (21 Mar 2015)

What Vodafone are offering me is the Smart SIM Only 12 month plan....anybody else been offered this or take it up ?

Responses appreciated


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Mar 2015)

whiz said:


> What Vodafone are offering me is the Smart SIM Only 12 month plan....anybody else been offered this or take it up ?
> 
> Responses appreciated



The title/name of your offered plan would lead one to believe that you will be tied into a 12 month contract whereas in your first post you mention

"4. If you want to change provider there will be no cancellation fee too."

which seems a bit of a contradiciton?

I signed up for that plan some months ago and find it to be very good but am tied into a 12 month contract.


----------



## Grizzly (25 Apr 2015)

I switched from Eircom to Vodafone a few months back. I was to get free landline calls as part of the package. I do get these....however on my latest bill I noticed that when I ring a low cost 1890 number that these calls are not included as part of their free calls package and are charged per minute basis. So if you switch to one of the "free calls" packages, avoid ringing any 1890 number and instead opt to ring a company's normal landline number, if they provide one that is or you will be charged.
 I wonder why these 1890 numbers are not included in their bundles?

http://www.*****************.com/how-much-do-calls-to-1890-numbers-cost.html


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Apr 2015)

Grizzly said:


> I switched from Eircom to Vodafone a few months back. I was to get free landline calls as part of the package. I do get these....however on my latest bill I noticed that when I ring a low cost 1890 number that these calls are not included as part of their free calls package and are charged per minute basis. So if you switch to one of the "free calls" packages, avoid ringing any 1890 number and instead opt to ring a company's normal landline number, if they provide one that is or you will be charged.
> I wonder why these 1890 numbers are not included in their bundles?
> 
> http://www.*****************.com/how-much-do-calls-to-1890-numbers-cost.html



At least 1850 numbers are a set rate as compared to the 1890 per minute costs.  The worst and most expensive are Directory Enquiries especially where they 'kindly' offer to connect you and the high rate continues throughout the call.

Let this website be your guide to avoid charges http://www.saynoto1890.com/call-costs/ and as you say use it to get landline numbers for free calls.  The landline numbers regularly show up as 'if you are ringing from abroad' but can be used in Ireland also.


----------

